# 2018 SEL Premium leaking windshield fluid



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello, I have a 1 week old Tig and was wondering if anyone else is experiencing my issue

When filling up the windshield washer reservoir up to the small reservoir with the blue lid, the washer fluid leaks out from the lid when the car is moving but not when stationary. Is anyone else experiencing this? For sure the blue lid does not close/seal tightly See attached picture after 20 minutes of driving.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B__jxUgf4xwWQlFVX0NJLUYtQVk/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## dan calgary (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi 
I discovered the same thing. It's an engineering design fault the fill up neck is lower than the upper edge of the tank and you have a lot of air accumulating on the top.
Regarding the blue cap just push harder the under ring .I was told by the mechanic from VW to remove the screen before filling with fluid and do not overfill


----------



## dan calgary (Nov 4, 2017)

Rafale said:


> Hello, I have a 1 week old Tig and was wondering if anyone else is experiencing my issue
> 
> When filling up the windshield washer reservoir up to the small reservoir with the blue lid, the washer fluid leaks out from the lid when the car is moving but not when stationary. Is anyone else experiencing this? For sure the blue lid does not close/seal tightly See attached picture after 20 minutes of driving.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B__jxUgf4xwWQlFVX0NJLUYtQVk/view?usp=drivesdk


it's normal the filling neck is lower than the upper side of the tank and has a lot of air acumaliting on the top.Just press down harder the entire blue cap ass. but you will still have liquid coming out while driving.You have to add less and first remove the inside screen before filling


----------

